

Aubrey de Grey on Longevity Science (video) - MikeCapone
http://www.fightaging.org/archives/2012/10/aubrey-de-grey-on-longevity-science.php

======
MikeCapone
It's rather old now, but the talk that he gave at TED in 2006 is a good
introduction/overview to SENS:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_can_avoid_ag...](http://www.ted.com/talks/aubrey_de_grey_says_we_can_avoid_aging.html)

The best way to really learn about it is to read his book which contains most
of the biology, 'Ending Aging' (amazong has it).

